# Small animal rescue centres in Berkshire



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi there, we have just had our remaining two rats put down this evening (both riddled with tumours and had bad respiratory problems, plus one was dangerously thin and the other appeared to have cancerous lesions on her body). Anyway, we have decided to take a break from having rats, so would like to give the cage to a rescue centre. It's about 5ft high, with 5 levels, so should be handy for them. Does anybody know of one that would be interested?


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your ratties. It's relly horrible when they have to go  I understand how you must feel.

Why don't you do a google search for rescue centres in berkshire and then email them from there? 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

There is a member on here called Spoiled rat who runs a rat rescue, she might be able to collect the cage or she might know of another rescue centre nearer to you if you pmd her. Sorry to hear about your rats though, thats a horrible decision to have to make.


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks both for the replies. I must admit I feel so guilty right now. When we took them in, the vet said if we wanted to keep them alive a little longer, she would be fine with that, but that she thought they had a month at most, but also if we wanted them put down, she would agree with that too as it comes down to quality of life. We decided to go ahead, so she knocked them out and then brought us through to be with them when they went. She then said that based on their breathing in the chamber, she thought we were doing the right thing. I know it sounds awful, but I looked over them after, and they were really riddled with tumors. Still a horrible decision to make.

I had already googled rescue centres, but the only one i seem to be able to find is Diana Brimblecombe in Hurst, and they don't answer the phone on weekends! However, if there is anybody who does rescue them themselves and wants the cage, they are more than welcome to it. Just pm me.


----------

